# Instructor Development Conference [Firearms Instructors]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The Massachusetts Law Enforcement Firearms Instructors and Armorers Association will have their annual Instructor Development Conference on September 23 and 24 in Harvard, MA (at the intersection of Rts 495 and 2.) This is an outstanding regional event that attracts instructors and participants from the Eastern Seaboard. This year famed multiple gunfight survivor and instructor Jim Cirillo will be instructing. We encourage all POs, and particularly FIs, to attend!

For more information, go to http://www.mlefiaa.org/2004conference.html

Registration is open to all M.L.E.F.I.&A.A. members and to non-member duly sworn law enforcement personnel. A valid department ID and badge are required for entry into the Law Enforcement Expo.

THIS PROGRAM IS OPEN TO SWORN LAW ENFORCEMENT PERSONNEL ONLY

TRAINING PACKAGES

Admission to the Expo is included in all packages

PACKAGE "A" $100.00 (MLEFIAA members only)
Includes the following:

- Jim Cirillo's two hour training seminar on Gunfighting Techniques (Wed. afternoon)
- Social Hour (cash bar)
- MLEFIAA Membership Dinner with Jim Cirillo 
- 4 hour range training session on Thursday (9/23) with Jim Cirillo
- Catered lunch at the range on Thursday.

PACKAGE "B" $85.00 (MLEFIAA members only)
Includes the following:
- Jim Cirillo's two hour training seminar on Gunfighting Techniques (Wed. afternoon)
- Social Hour (cash bar)
- 4 hour range training session on Thursday (9/23) with Jim Cirillo
- Catered lunch at the range on Thursday

PACKAGE "C" $50.00 (MLEFIAA members only)

- Jim Cirillo's two hour training seminar on Gunfighting Techniques (Wed. afternoon)
- Social Hour (cash bar)
- MLEFIAA Membership Dinner with Jim Cirillo

PACKAGE "D" $30.00 (Open to all Law Enforcement personnel)
- Jim Cirillo's two hour training seminar on Gunfighting Techniques (Wed afternoon)

There will be no "walk in" registrations accepted.

Please pay by Check or Money Order payable to MLEFIAA. Department checks are accepted.

Your registration will not be confirmed until your payment or a P.O. has been received.

REGISTRATION DEADLINE IS SEPTEMBER 1, 2004

CANCELLATION / REFUND POLICY
Cancellation of registration and requests for a refund must be made NO LATER THAN SEPT 1st.

If written notice is received prior to August 15th - 80% refund
If written notice is received between August 16 and September 1 - 40% refund
No refunds will be given after September 1, 2004


----------

